# Multifunktionsdrucker



## Semih91 (15. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mich schonmal informiert und wollte euch fragen, welche der genannten Multiteile gut sind. Ich will mir eine von den HP Pro 6500-Serie holen, aber da gibt es ein Haufen.

Pro 6500
Pro 6500 Wireless
Pro 6500A
Pro 6500A Plus

Hab gedacht, dass der A Plus für mich am besten geeignet wäre, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob es sich lohnt. Zu welchem würdet ihr raten?


----------



## Cuddleman (15. September 2011)

Schau dich auch mal bei Canon, Brother oder Kodak um.

Die von diversern HP-Beratern, in einigen Filialen des Mediamarkt, so hoch bewertete Druckreichweite der HP-Tintenpatronen , ist glattweg unwahr, bezogen auf den alltäglichen Gebrauch.

Betrachte beim Auswählen die für dich wichtigen Eigenschaften eines Druckers und wäge die eventuellen Nachteile der jeweiligen Geräte ab. 

Für mich ist das unkomplizierte Nachfüllen von Tintenpatronen, ohne Resdriktionen, ein Hauptargument, gepaart mit guten Druckeigenschafte und benötigen Features.

Den 6500A Plus würde ich, gerade wegen der automatischen Dublexeinheit (wie beim Alten Canon Pixma 4300), bevorzugen. Wer damit schon einmal Erfahrung gesammelt hat, wird sie nicht mehr missen wollen.

Hier einige Alternativen:

http://www.canon.de/for_home/compar..._home/product_finder/multifunctionals/inkjet/
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p726972_Canon-PIXMA-MX885.html

http://shop.kodak.de/store/ekconseu/de_DE/compare/categoryID.56801400/productIDs.213361800,170164400
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ten-Drucker-4800x1200dpi-WLAN-LAN-USB2-0.html

http://www.brother.de/g3.cfm/s_page/65190/s_level/32170/s_product/MFCJ825DWG1/s_detailType/specs
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p755708_Brother-A3-MFC-J825DW-inkl--Fax--WL.html

https://neon.epson-europe.com/de/de/corporatesite/products/product.php/id/8678
https://neon.epson-europe.com/de/de/corporatesite/products/product.php/id/10882


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Nimm einfach den, der alle nötigen Funktionen hat. Wenn der Plus irgendwas wichtiges kann, das die anderen nicht haben, nimmst Du den halt.


----------



## loltheripper (19. September 2011)

muss es denn unbedingt hp sein? Ich hab ein canon mp540 hier rumsstehen der hat alles was ich brauch und war recht preiswert.


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

Ich habe seit drei jahren einen Brother DCP, und kann nur sagen, ein Top Teil, bisher keine Probleme, und voralllem die Tintenpreise sind unschlagbar!
30 Patronen im Bundel set in der Bucht 20€, da bekommst bei HP gerade mal eine, und als nachbau, wenn überhaupt möglich einen satz!
wie gesagt, schau dir mal die aktuellen Brother Modelle an, und schau mal passend dazu die Tintenpreise in der Bucht!

Brother

8x XL DRUCKER PATRONE FÜR BROTHER LC1240C CYAN BLACK MAGENTA YELLOW | eBay


----------



## Semih91 (20. September 2011)

Ich bedanke mich bei euch nochmals.
Habe mich beraten lassen und doch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich doch gern einen S/W Laserdrucker gerne hätte. Farbendruck mach ich selten, da kann ich auch zu einem Kumpel oder in die Druckerie gehen, das lohnt sich dann kaum bei mir. Außerdem wird es sowieso für mein Studium sein, Farbe wird da generell wenig benötigt.
Preis sollte um die 200€uronen sein, wenn möglich.

Was könnte man da empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

Wieviel druckst Du denn so pro Monat, und für welche Zwecke? Nur Studium? 200€ sind heutzutage schon recht viel. Wenn es keine super-Qualität sein muss, damit Geschäftsbriefe absolut perfekt aussehen, kannst Du schon für 90€ SW-Multifunktions-Laserdrucker finden (Multifunktion soll es aber trotzdem sein, oder? )


----------



## Semih91 (20. September 2011)

Normalerweise druck ich für meine Zwecke viel, zwar nicht so wie im Büro, aber schon ordentlich. Derzeit nur zum Studium bedacht, ich mein, die Dinger halten ja auch ewig und man kann ja bis zu 100.000Seiten drucken oder ähnlihc. Multifunktion sollte sein, halt mit Scanner und Kopierer, und wie gesagt, wenn möglich mit Dupelx und Lan.
Quali sollte schon einigermaßen ok sein, nicht, dass es dann am Ende unleserlich oder so wirkt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

unleserlich ist heutzutage nicht mal mehr der Eco-Modus bei nem 50€Tintenstrahler 


Aber mit Duplex wird das nix. Es gibt einen einzigen unter 200€ mit Duplex, der hat aber kein LAN: Brother DCP-7060D, S/W-Laser | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit LAN und Duplex musst Du mind 220€ rechnen: Samsung SCX-4828FN, S/W-Laser | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Nur LAN ohne Duplex würde wiederum schon ab 100€ losgehen. Panasonic KX-MB2000, S/W-Laser | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Semih91 (20. September 2011)

Findest du eig. dass Duplex soo wichtig ist oder benötigt man das eher nicht?
Ich mein, wenn es etwas mehr als 200€ kostet, ists ja auch net schlimm, nur sollte es etwas Gescheites sein, dass ich es net nochmal nach kurzer Zeit kaufen muss


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

Bei Duplex musst Du halt nicht selber die Blätter neu einlegen, wenn Du etwas beidseitig bedrucken willst. Bei MIR kommt das so selten vor, dass ich es nicht brauche. 

Bzw. da ich eh kein teures Papier nehme, sondern eher dünneres, würde ein doppelseitiges Bedrucken sogar den Nachteil haben, dass man die Rückseite beim Lesen durchschimmern sehen kann und wegen der Tinte auf beiden Seiten des Blattes das Blatt sich auch eher mal wölben kann.


----------



## Semih91 (22. September 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied bei Samsung mit den Zahlen? Du hast mri was mit SCX4828FN vorgeschlagen, ich hab da was mit SCX4623FW gesehen, würde lieber die W= Wireless variante bevorzugen.
Aber das mit den Zahlen verwirrt mich wirklich


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

F=Fax, W=Wireless, N=Netzwerk. Die Zahlen sind dann wiederum nur das "Modell". ALso, ein 4828 ist vermutlich (zumindest von der Planung seitens Samsung) etwas besser als ein 4623, weil 48 > 46. Wenn die UVPs des zB 4828FN höher ist als des 4623 ebenfalls "FN", würde das meine Annahme bestätigen. Den FN mit FW vergleichen wäre natürlich was schwieriger.


----------



## Semih91 (22. September 2011)

Laser MFP von Samsung: Ein Gerät, viele Funktionen | Samsung Electronics GmbH

Ich hab jetzt mal folgede Modelle verglichen: 4729FW und 4824FN (da es iwie kein FW gab). Aber iwie versteh ich den Unterschied trotzdem nicht, könntest du vllt mal nen Vergleich ziehen?

Und wieso findet man auf der Homepage keinen 4828FN mehr wie bei Geizhals? Zu alt das Modell? 

Aufjedenfall danke für die Geduld und Hilfe, ist halt schon viel Geld, will ja in etwas gescheiteres investieren


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

Der 4729FW hat ne höhere Scanauflösung. Außerdem hat der Duplex, beim anderen steht das nicht dabei.


----------



## Semih91 (24. September 2011)

Ich werde mir den 4729FW holen, warte noch ein bisschen für die Tests und wenn es nicht schlecht abschneidet, wird der geholt. Vllt wird der dann auch etwas günstiger, als er jetzt ist


----------

